# Suggest a laserjet printer(refill friendly)



## magnet (Jun 20, 2012)

My old canon mp160 cartridge is no longer looks strong.Even after refill unable to get prints.Properly doesnt know whether problem is with cartridge or with clog mechanism.So buying a new cartridge and if still the refilling have mess with clog mechanism will prove an expensive mistake.
Since scanner is alright i plan to keep it little long .
So planing to take laserjet .Have  decided to go either for canon lbp 2900b or hp laserjet 1020 plus series.

Will pick the one which comes cheap in hand.

But main job is refilling easy for same.I prefer to do refill myself(have been doing for inkjet from past 3 years).

So which one should i go for

Some more models with same range would is Samsung ml 1866w(wifi printing).I really dont know how strong is samsung in printer section plus whether cartridge or toner are refill friendly or not chipped.

I have seen Brother models on flipkart but not sure which one to get and how is its service record.

Also another option to look is hp laserjet p1106.

So need some suggestions and where to get one online or retail market?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2012)

Whats your budget?


----------



## magnet (Jun 20, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Whats your budget?



At max 7k.But most probably will go for upto 6.5-6k product.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2012)

Then get this: Flipkart: Samsung ML - 1866W Printer: Printer 
The best one within your budget with WiFi. See if you can get it cheaper locally.


----------



## magnet (Jun 21, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Then get this: Flipkart: Samsung ML - 1866W Printer: Printer
> The best one within your budget with WiFi. See if you can get it cheaper locally.



I have stop putting hand in samsung product except lcd monitors and all after seeing their old dvd ranges.

Though cheaper how is its perfomance and how refill friendly it is.

My mx 160 still works well as its roller still works fine.
I want  similar stuff.Atleast no problem for 3 years.After that one can always console oneself it lasted this long.


----------

